# Dog shot 40 times in head, tied up and buried alive... but survives



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Star the dog buried alive up to her face and shot 40 times in the head | Mail Online


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is why I believe in the Fiery Pit. Some people belong there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe what I just saw and read! How absolutely disgusting! How can someone do that to a living/breathing thing! 

I hope he/she get's what they deserve!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I wish I didn't see the picture. What scares me is there is so much that doesn't make the news. It is a cruel world.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

OH MY!! How horrible for poor Star to go through pain. I can't believe that someone could do that to her. or any animal There are crazy people out there and God has a special place for them.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

:snowing:










:thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I truly don't have the words. This just sickens me. It makes me weak.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Why oh why did I look at this???? That picture I think was the worst I have seen so far. I really hate that people get away with this.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

They should find the guy who did this ASAP, since his next victim could be a human being. Disgusting.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

That picture made me start crying. How unbelievably cruel. There is a special place in Hades for people that do that to animals.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

That was horrible.
Yet isn't it amazing Star seemed to be okay with people touching her and taking care of her. Talk about a dogs love and trust.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not able to link the page but there is a Facebook page for Star
search - Star: The dog who lived


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

That is horrible.

Give me some of his hair


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I posted a link to my facebook. this story is so heartwrenching. Problem is, you look at one of these stories and then there are links to sometimes even worse ones. It is just hearbreaking at the amount of abuse all over this world. Same with child abuse stories, they just never end. Sometimes I can't even look at them because I KNOW it will break my heart. This world is, unfortunately, a cruel place. Thank goodness for the people that take care of these abused animals and children. REalize I am linking the two together, but pp that abuse animals, usually abuse pp as well. Recently read about the little boy who was kept in a dog cage till he died. Wonder how many pets perished before they moved on to their own child. Just heartbreaking all the way around.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BGSD said:


> They should find the guy who did this ASAP, since his next victim could be a human being. Disgusting.


...and/or woman. "Person" would have been a better word.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

wildo said:


> ...and/or woman. "Person" would have been a better word.


Wow


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Who wants to make odds on whether this assailant is male or female? Females are catching up to males in messy violence, remember the girl who through the puppies in the river laughing. I don't know though. I think guy.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I say male sorry guys but women most of us at least whether we want kids or not have a certain maternal instinct making it hard to be cruel to children and animals. We're to sensitive for that level of cruelty. That poor dog should be able to dig the hole they bury her owner's in


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Women have been responsible for some brutal crimes. Women are capable of this. Children are capable of this. It wouldn't surprise me if this was a kid.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not saying it couldn't be a woman, but statistically this is a male crime....women normally aren't into torture. Though a teenage boy could totally be capable of this being it was a pellet gun.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG whoever could do something like that is beyond sick...


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

wildo said:


> ...and/or woman. "Person" would have been a better word.


True. The sad thing is that I'm a guy, which means I have been successfully brainwashed by society to believe criminals are primarily male.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BGSD said:


> True. The sad thing is that I'm a guy, which means I have been successfully brainwashed by society to believe criminals are primarily male.


HAHAHA! I'm a guy too. This board seems to be predominately women, and I just wanted to point out that this wasn't necessarily a guy. The sad thing is, I also think it probably was a guy (more likely a teen since it was a pellet gun). I guess I'm right there with you on the brainwashing thing...


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

Poor dog  Sadly its something that's all too common in the world.


----------

